# Here You Go, Cody.



## Sigh1961 (Aug 27, 2016)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/5752843041.html


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 27, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/5752843041.html



I saw that one! What a cool ride these are, its making me wanna ride mine.


----------



## froze (Aug 27, 2016)

Another beautiful bike.  I liked those all chrome bikes, they were cool looking.  They're hard to find without pitted chrome now.


----------

